

Coding a Web Design for Speed and Quality - cwan
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/11/coding-a-web-design-for-speed-and-quality/

======
aw3c2
Oh, wrong way around. This "how to make a web design made in an image tool a
bit faster". Coding for speed and quality starts with more conceptuation and
thoughtful layout.

